# Severe soreness help



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

Why do I have the worse soreness in my joint when I curl? It is so painful the next days the soreness comes in that I can’t bend my arm or straighten it and it last for over a week? I can’t do any exercise at all until it’s gone. The pain is in my joint inside elbow.
I haven’t lifted in years because of this pain and want to get started again, but I’m scared that I might cause myself rabdo 

i even have issues with with my legs that I can’t bend, squat or kneel  or I get a cramp in my inner thighs, but that for another thread


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Have you tried butt plugs?

sounds like some tendinitis


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

No I have not tried butt plugs have you? 

how do you work around the tendinitis or do I stop curls


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 20, 2018)

It sounds like it could be golfer’s elbow ( no you don’t need to golf to get it). Look it up and see if your symptoms match.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

I feel no pain while doing the curls just a stretch, it sets in over the coarse of a few days and then it’s unbearable it stays bent slightly and trying to straighten it is painful


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/7kTNk3qEuLM


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2018)

Are you new to lifting?


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

I used to lift many years ago, but I am new to it again.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

It’s most likely just since you started.. try not to go so heavy it should subside .. 

and yes butt plugs are fun


----------



## snake (Sep 20, 2018)

Do you feel a difference with dumbbells compared to a curling bar or straight bar. A straight bar will fuuk my elbows up in a few workout.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

When I used to do preacher curls that’s what Mosley causes that severe soreness pain. I haven’t started lifting yet I want to begin like tomorrow if I can, but when I last did it that was what killed my inner elbow joint preacher curls and others as well, but not like that particular exercise


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

I just watched a video on DOMS it sounds similar to that. How do you deal with DOMS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I used to lift many years ago, but I am new to it again.



You're just sore. Do a couple less sets.

And over the next few days move around. Sitting around is when you get stiff.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 20, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I just watched a video on DOMS it sounds similar to that. How do you deal with DOMS




DOMS = delayed onset muscle soreness. It’s the kind of soreness you’d expect to feel in the muscle after you worked it hard.   Is that what you have?


----------



## zenshin (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, but severe, arms are bent and it takes at least a week to feel ok trying to straighten it out is murder getting dressed was painful the pain is at the bottom of bicep in the joint it’s horrible that’s why I’m scared to start lifting again


----------



## Merlin (Sep 21, 2018)

You know your body better than anyone else. If it truly is that painful I myself would seek medical help. However I can tell with my body the difference in joint pain and over worked muscle ACHES. If it feels like a sharp pain in the joint and you experience this in other joints could be auto-immune disorder, cancer etc. not trying to scare you but that's just reality. When you say you only get it from when you lift most of us will associate it with soreness.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I just watched a video on DOMS it sounds similar to that. How do you deal with DOMS



I wear it like a badge of honor


----------



## zenshin (Sep 21, 2018)

I guess I’m not being specific my apologies, it when I lifted, it is definitely muscle aching soreness.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 21, 2018)

After reading watching videos I believe it’s doms, if that’s the case how the hell do you work around that type of soreness


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2018)

zenshin said:


> After reading watching videos I believe it’s doms, if that’s the case how the hell do you work around that type of soreness



Crawl before you walk. 
Walk before you run. 

Do less volume and weight in the gym and work your way up. DOMS will decrease in severity each successive workout. 

Is your name supposed to be Japanese? If so, which meaning?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 21, 2018)

do you warm up good or just jump right in 

try doing a couple sets of 20 with really light weight 

get the blood in there then go for it 

seems like the most of the time i get sore in the arms like that is 

when i randomly lift something heavy not in the gym and didn't warm up


----------



## deejeff442 (Sep 21, 2018)

How old are you? I sure can't do what I used to . my elbows swell . alot of light weight warm ups makes a world of difference.
I pyramid all my excersises.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 21, 2018)

Turning 40 in few weeks:32 (7):and very very very out of shape


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thought you were talking about the tendons at first.. but same thing Happened to me once in high school, it was because as said above, too much weight too soon.. just go easier it’ll get easier.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 22, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I just watched a video on DOMS it sounds similar to that. How do you deal with DOMS




You just deal with it, it will ease up once your body is used to lifting again but getting sore even then is normal.

Its nothing to get all worked up over. It happens to everyone new or coming back to lifting. My whole body hurt for weeks when i started back about a year ago. Yeah it hurts, but it also lets you know how slack ass youve been and this is your punishment.


----------

